# The Greater Daemon Challenge!



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Out of boredom, I've started battling my friends' armies with just greater daemons from the DoC army book. 

Tomorrow I shall be going up against roughly 2K of Dark Elves and Vampire Counts (1K each) and I'm taking Kugath Plague Father, Kairos Fate Weaver and Skarbrand the Exiled one. Just to bring the points up a little (And hopefully give me a minor advantage) I'll also be taking the Blue Scribes of Tzeentch with them. I'll be up against a bolt thrower, quite a few repeater crossbow men, cold one cavalry, lots of ghouls, a vampire, a corpse cart, a necromancer and skeletons. There's probably more stuff in there. 

Yesterday I had Kairos and Skarbrand against just over 1000 points of Dwarfs (And won, despite Kairos biting the dust). I was hoping to pass the game on for other people to enjoy and in addition get some advice on which spells to take for Kairos. What should I be looking for? And probably my most important question; how the hell do I play Kugath?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

As Living Artillery. Splatter his ranged units with filth. Simply because a lucky bolt thrower shit could send Kairos running.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

sod kairos. beasts lord of change tans.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

You're clearly over pointed by 11 points so your opponents get the Moral Victory anyway. #

For Karios I would be tempted to pick. 

Left Head
The Dewellers from Below (For big steadfast blocks)
Comet of Casandora (for Crossbowmen)
Banishment (Undead zapper which you can try to 1 dice at the end of a phase) 
Pha's Protection (Help Karios stay alive)

Right Head
Purple Sun of Xereus (Undead do not have good I, and gets you power dice)
Fulminating Flame Cage (just to help control the number of units he has available to him)
Melkoth's Mystifying Miasma (This might seem like a weak choice but it's just to trigger Smoke and Mirrors so you can swap places with Skarbrand and get Karios out of a fight)
The Fate of Bjuna (Kill characters and try to get more Power Dice back)

That's what I would take I think. Might swap out Banishment for Glean Magic or Boon of Tzeentch.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Aramoro said:


> Might swap out Banishment for Glean Magic or Boon of Tzeentch.


No need - As he also knows the entire Daemon Lore Tzeench ^^


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

effigy22 said:


> No need - As he also knows the entire Daemon Lore Tzeench ^^


Oh yeah of course, I forgot. for some reason I thought he only had 8 spells, not 14.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Switching Kairos with Skarbrand in combat sounds kind of cruel... I am totally going to do that!


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

So how did this game go then?


----------

